# someone in my Taiwan Bee tank molted and the boys are swimming around...yay!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I did a bit of a water change yesterday, added some RO water to my Taiwan Bee tank (which holds, mischlings, blue bolt, snow white and crystal white bee shrimps) I put a drop of Dance in last night, but nothing happened  no dancing!! So I thought maybe the stuffs not working!

This morning as soon as I turned the tank light on I noticed the swimming around of the mischlings and crystal white bees, and then I saw IT....a big molt right in the middle of the tank  It looks quite large and there are only 2 shrimps of that size in this tank.

My Blue Bolt and Snow white are the only two that are NOT swimming around, in fact I just saw one of the mischlings try to jump the BB and it quickly swam down to the hidey hole under the driftwood.....Im thinking its either of those two as they look like females, and are def not swimming around looking for something??? someone 

Keeping my fingers crossed that I might have a berried Taiwan Bee or? soon.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

fingers crossed looks like a good possibility!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Good luck and post pics of a berried BB later today ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I think its her as she's hiding at the very top of the tank under some almond leaves, and I saw a few others chasing her.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I noticed the other day and forgot to tell ya my blue rili are already berried


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

way to go, they don't waste any time  Mine also got berried extremely fast too and I have many, many babies all over the tank, so this is a good thing!

Now if only I can get this Taiwan Bee tank off to the same thing! fingers xxxx


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

After I dose dance, I give them one day of normal lights, then a 24hr dark period.

I always noticed my shrimp got berried at night, then when my power went out for 24hr I noticed my OEBT prego. 

Maybe all a coincidence... Any other thoughts?

Ohh yeah.....Good Luck!!! 
Can I be first to call dibs on a baby.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey that's a good idea...I just popped the lights off, so we will just have to wait and see.

No problem you get first dibs on a BB ? baby


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Woohoo....just saw one of my black mischlings hanging onto my red mosura SSSS female for at least a minute! Then I noticed my BB in the background looks to have a very rounded belly...its hard to see anything as the shell on the BB is paler blue now and solid, but underneath looks a little darkish and she's hiding! Didn't even come out to eat which is unusual as she's the first one in there pulling away the food.

Maybe something did happen???

Yep just saw her hanging upside down and she's berried! Yaay.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Woohoo....just saw one of my black mischlings hanging onto my red mosura SSSS female for at least a minute! Then I noticed my BB in the background looks to have a very rounded belly...its hard to see anything as the shell on the BB is paler blue now and solid, but underneath looks a little darkish and she's hiding! Didn't even come out to eat which is unusual as she's the first one in there pulling away the food.
> 
> Maybe something did happen???
> 
> Yep just saw her hanging upside down and she's berried! Yaay.


How long did your BB take to get berried since you had it in your tank? 
I've had Crystals take close to 3-6 months to feel comfortable to breed. Are TBs the same?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they are, maybe more so! I have had the BB since May (arrived as a juvie) it was in my CRS/CBS tank along with my BKK, Panda, Red Ruby, WRs and another BB.

I lost all of them with the exception of the Panda, and this one BB, while I was on vacation.

The Panda died about 2 weeks ago after I moved them into this new tank. I think the stress was too much for it....these Taiwan Bees are very sensitive and I have found the BBs to be more like Tigers in that they are hardier.

I also found that the BBs were always the first at the food table, whereas the BKK,RR,WR and Panda all held back and liked to graze on other things more so than eat on algae wafers, or shirakura, BW grow etc.

Not so the BB...in fact they would jump on the other CRS shrimps to get at the food.

This one was the one who pulled the whole piece of algae wafer around the tank the other day trying to keep it from the rest of the shrimps  That's why I thought it was her that had molted, as she was under the driftwood and inside the big fluffy plant where others couldn't get near her and not interested in the food.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome I may grab BB now after hearing that. My WR and BKK are shy and i find myself hand feeding them every few days because they simply prefer to graze rather than fight for food. My berried adults simply walk all over them 

I hope the BB from Frank will have the same dominance as yours.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I got mine in the US. I like these a lot, but I have a penchance for blue shrimps of any kind, blue velvet, blue pearl, blue oebts, blue bees, now blue bolts


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

as promised, here is newly berried BB. She has lost some of her blue since becoming pregnant, more whitish, with just the blue on head/cheek area.

Seems she's got her appetite back, seen here sharing a piece of Shikura with her tank mates....black bkk mischling, and wr panda.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow nice shrimps you got there what substrate are you using? and whats your water parameters?thanks


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Anna, supreme shrimp!!! and I tooooooo love the blue. The ones I picked up (supposed tigers without the orange eyes), have not bred true as you had mentioned once they might. So now I don't know what they are?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guys/gals...Yes I am soooo excited about that BB gal. 

Hmmnn, Im thinking that those shrimps might be blueberry shrimps (what they call them anyway) they are actually Malaya shrimp, you get them in the same royal blue/dark blue color that the Oebts are, but they don't have the orange eyes, and are often mistaken for tigers. Many LFS misname the shrimps because they just don't know what species they are 

Several shrimps show stripes of one kind or another, but tiger stripes are all identical in every shrimp, which the other types are not. 

Any chance of a pic of one? Did they breed at all? if so what color was the babies?

I have had both Malaya and Babaulti shrimps in dark blue that when the babies arrived were pale and non descript, colored up later to reds, brown, orange etc..not what I was expecting.

Camboy: the substrate is a clay based aquasoil, made by Shultz and can be found in most Greenhouses, or places that stock ponds! Holland Park nursery, Sheridan Nursery etc has it...sometimes Home Depot, but not this year. Water Parameter in the Taiwan tank is 
PH 6-6.2 and I have recently added 1/2 tap and RO.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Anna, is the aquasoil pricing more reasonable than the ADA etc.???? and did you add anything to the base? Thanks. In regards to my supposed blue shrimp - the one large berried female I bought, did drop about 20+ babies which are still alive, but they are all almost clear colored like ghost shrimp, one of the biggest ones seems to be getting kinda brownish, with a stripe down it's back. I do have pictures, but camera is dead and can't find the charger at the moment. Have picts of my baby red tigers (someone sweet dropped me) and my crs. I didn't really like them until now that I have seen the babies... soooo cute - all of them. I will let you know when I can get a picture up for you to identify if possible.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just add some peat moss and mineral clay to my aquasoil, this helps keep the PH steady.

Sounds like Malaya shrimp you got.

Just picked up a new light 3ft Odysea for my tank, and Co2 regulators/diffusers/splitters etc for the big 40# cyclinder and some plants from Aqua Inspirations. Sam is a heck of a nice guy! Pleasure talking to him.


Great prices on all his products too!
I know where Im shopping in future!!!

Actually he was really sweet, he wanted me to start a shrimp blog! Whatdaya think?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I just add some peat moss and mineral clay to my aquasoil, this helps keep the PH steady.
> 
> Sounds like Malaya shrimp you got.
> 
> ...


hey anna where did you bought the mineral caly?thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I actually bought it from Alberta! There was a company advertising Montmorillionite Clay and I researched it after reading up about it on a Japanese shrimp breeders blog. It is very good for all animals, including fish/inverts etc.

I will be getting in some more along with cholla wood and seaweed flakes.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a new pic of some of my shrimps.....I would say red/white/blue, but its actually black! 

from right to left....blue bolt berried mama, snow white mama, black orange eyed tiger, and on the top of the cholla wood, is red wine panda mischling!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

UPdate: someone else in this Taiwan Bee tank molted last night! Im thinking the Snow white or the Crown Mosura...both are big females 

Boys are swimming around, so I will have to watch now to see who gets berried.


----------

